

How much did a successful 'show hn' thread contribute to your startup's growth? - akos


======
dear
I don't have a 'show HN' thread. But if your target market isn't HN, why the
hack would a 'show HN' thread contribute anything to growth?

~~~
smartwater
It seems to be one of the biggest misconceptions out there right now. People
think you can just make a few posts on HN & Reddit to fuel the growth of an
entire business. It worked for a few, such as Imgur, but it's not the norm.

~~~
dear
It is said that the great majority of startups fail. Maybe this is the reason:
many of them lack basic business common sense?

